# planning permission in Catalonia for mobile home easy?



## samcos (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi all, this is my first thread so please bare with me, i recently purchased a piece of land on the delta ebre, Amposta. It has a small touring caravan on it and it is all landscaped very nice, we purchased it as we like the area and thaught it would be nice to visit as often as possible. There are 4 of us me the wife and two kids so the touring caravan is a bit small and i was wondering what is the laws for putting a static caravan on a plot or do you just do it? There is neighbers either side of our plot in fincas. Thanks in advance. Sam


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

As far as im aware there is no probs with one static but more then you may have hassle 
Most people here use statics to live in while reforming and dont have any problems but dont put two on as they regard them as camping site
If in doubt ask the ajuntment in amposta
Hope this helps


----------



## samcos (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info, know a lot of people put statics on there land whilst building and renovating so i should be ok hopefully, the only thing with mine is that it is rustica land so notsure if that makes a difference. Im over again in a couple of weeks so will double check then. If anyone has already done this please let me know any info. Thanks. Sam


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Be careful and ask the town hall. What used to be OK is now not always the case.


----------

